# Today is the day, Fan or Not



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, regardless if you are a "fan" or not, today is the day that Barack Obama becomes President Obama. 

Whatever anyone feels about it, I certainly pray that he has the ability to get the economy back on track..... this affects many others besides the U.S. Citizens.

I hope that he can bring peace where it is needed and that VP Biden does a good job with him.

It's a little scary right now.


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 20, 2009)

I pray for that everyday as well. It really is scary out there. I'm a project manager for a construction company so every day I wake up and thank God that I still have a job to go to. Like you said, fan or not, I really hope that he and Biden has what it takes to turn this country around.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 20, 2009)

I, for one, will be toasting him tonight .. The best news I have had in my lifetime !


----------



## werecatrising (Jan 20, 2009)

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Saffy (Jan 20, 2009)

Hahah .. what a great smiley .. am just going to collect my daughter from school so she can watch this "live" ... the atmosphere over there must be electric!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2009)

I think this may be the first inauguration that I actually watch!:shock:

Oh, and :weee::yahoo:


----------



## irishlops (Jan 20, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I think this may be the first inauguration that I actually watch!:shock:
> 
> Oh, and :weee::yahoo:


same!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 20, 2009)

I for one did not vote for him and did not want him as our president, BUT I still hope t he best for him and wish him a good term. I hope he accomplishes everything he wants. Even though i didnt want him to win i still want him to do good.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 20, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I for one did not vote for him and did not want him as our president, BUT I still hope t he best for him and wish him a good term. I hope he accomplishes everything he wants. Even though i didnt want him to win i still want him to do good.



:yeahthat:

I keep going back and forth on whether or not to watch the inaguration...it will be the first one in a long time I will have missed....

But honestly? I'd rather...clean house or something. Just not interested in watching this time - even if it is making history.

I do pray for him though that he can lead our country and help us out....and I certainly wish him the best of luck.

But watch the ceremony? I don't think I can bring myself to do it...


----------



## Flashy (Jan 20, 2009)

My dad thinks he is at a high risk of not reaching the end of his term and being assassinated. That would be awful if that happened 

On a lighter note two of my dad's clients are going to his inauguration ball and the wife was so excited.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm watching live-streaming from MSNBC right now.
I'm with your dad on that one, Tracy .... I really hope it will all be OK, but I'm won't be surprised if he goes the way of JFK.
I 'm looking forward to his address. His response on the election win was very well crafted, and exceptionally inspiring.
He's a wonderful sign of hope, in stark contrast to Bush's presidential terms. I hope this man knows how much is on his shoulders. He better make it happen, man!


----------



## BethM (Jan 20, 2009)

I am so hopeful for the future and for Mr. Obama's presidency. This is an exciting and very happy day for me. (Too bad I have to work!)

I do get unpleasant chills every time Mr. Obama is compared to Lincoln or Kennedy, we all know what happened to them.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm watching it live right now, just thought I'd pop on and see if anyone made this topic lol, I love him and hope he makes a good president for you guys and a good leader for the rest of the world, I'll be on when it's over!


----------



## Saffy (Jan 20, 2009)

Go Aretha I Now THAT's what I call a soulful sound !


----------



## irishlops (Jan 20, 2009)

he is presadent now1!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 20, 2009)

I've beenlooking forward to seeing the inauguration for the past couple of weeks now, and thought I'd miss it because I was at work. However, our building offered to stream it for us....well, I got to seeboth Biden and Obama getsworn in, and got to see about 1/2of Obama'sspeech before the livestream completely froze up. Dang. Will have to watch it tonight on tv instead.

LOL...I smiled when he mixed up the words upon being sworn in; he was nervous! 

Here's to a new presidency and hope for the future...for everyone. ink iris:


----------



## Saffy (Jan 20, 2009)

His speech gave me goosebumps ..



Good Luck Obama !


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 20, 2009)

I've just been watching the ceremony, coincidentally while revising Kennedy (I have a big history exam tomorrow). I thought his speak was great. He is such an amazing orator! 

I have to say I'm having trouble revising history, when todayhistory is being made!



I have to agree with you though Tracey. I am terrified for the poor man that something is going to happen to him. There are some truly sick people in this world...:?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 20, 2009)

His speech was excellent, the amount of people that went to see it! It said the amount of people that went to watch it is the same as the whole of the Irish population.

I recorded all of him being sworn in and of his speech on my camera, it was really funny when he mixed up the words when being sworn in but it shows that he is human and not a Superman, which I think alot of people think he is.

I hope nothing happens to him either!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jan 20, 2009)

They were talking on Loose Women (yes, I'm really cool) about how there is so much weight on his shoulders. 

I've been watching the Inauguration and now I'm watching the news about it 

I was surprised when Aretha Franklin sang though... so much for freedom and liberty, still sing their own song over our National Anthem :huh2


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 20, 2009)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> LOL...I smiled when he mixed up the words upon being sworn in; he was nervous!



Hi Bassetluv,

Obama didn't screw it up, the other guy feeding him the lines did. 

GOD BLESS AMERICA! :big kiss:


----------



## Saffy (Jan 20, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> They were talking on Loose Women (yes, I'm really cool) about how there is so much weight on his shoulders.
> 
> I've been watching the Inauguration and now I'm watching the news about it
> 
> I was surprised when Aretha Franklin sang though... so much for freedom and liberty, still sing their own song over our National Anthem :huh


I don't understand what you mean re. the Aretha thing? I know Obama is a huge music fan ( Questlove was supposed to DJ at our soul weekender in November last year but Obama booked him and he had to cancel ) so Aretha would have been his ideal to sing I would have thought ...


----------



## Saffy (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah .. sorry, I know what you mean now .. yeah, there was a bit of god save the queen in there ... god knows why, as it's a crummy national anthem anyways -


----------



## pinksalamander (Jan 20, 2009)

Saffy wrote:


> Ah .. sorry, I know what you mean now .. yeah, there was a bit of god save the queen in there ... god knows why, as it's a crummy national anthem anyways -



 I like it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2009)

I was working, but the house I clean on Tuesdays has a GINORMOUS HD tv with satellite! :biggrin2: This is the first time I remember watching a president sworn in. I've never been really interested. 

I worry about his safety, and his family's. 

I think that he's going to make some positive changes. I pray thatthey are good for all of us. 

He wasn't my first pick, but I did end up voting for him. Now, I think I will come to really love his family and be proud of helping to put him in office. I really do.

Michelle looked so classy in her dress.... I loved it. The girls are just precious! 

Hillary looked pretty good today also! 

You'd think I was a democrat LOL! I'm a registered republican! LOL!


----------



## EileenH (Jan 20, 2009)

One of the things that I like that he keeps saying is that it is up to us, the people, to help turn things around. 

Too many people have become dependent on bailouts and handouts. I hope this resurrects American pride to stand up and do our part to help turn things around. We can't just rely on the government.

The other thing; when he was talking about why he'd like to keep his Blackberry, he said he wants to remain available to people outside the White House, so he doesn't just rely on what people around him say. (They won't let him keep it, though.)

I am very excited for today, though I too am worried for him.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Our professor ended class early to let us go up the the "Hub" (central meeting place, cafeteria, etc.) to watch it on the projector screen. You can tell how interested a lot of people were... They just left. Our teacher even said to stick around because she ended class early because this was history. I watched it. I left as soon as he started waving at people.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 20, 2009)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *Bassetluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LOL...I smiled when he mixed up the words upon being sworn in; he was nervous!
> ...


Really? I didn't realize that! LOL


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 20, 2009)

Good luck President Obama....you are gonna need it!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2009)

Well darn. My satellite hookup wasn't working, I haven't watched tv for weeks. And the bunnies were out so I couldn't go in the computer room and watch. I'll just have to watch the videos later.:?

Oh, and GOBAMA!

:bunnydance:

P.S. Hi Carolyn!!!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 20, 2009)

During Thanksgiving dinner last year (wow that sounds so long ago!) the family and I all agreed we were thankful for Obama!  We all voted for him and are so happy to see him finally in the white house.

arty:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't believe I missed it! 

I was going to watch it, but then my best friend called to ask if I wanted to go and see her new baby. I could barely stand, but I didn't even think about saying no! Then me and Steve went to the cinema to see Frost/Nixon lol....

I'll have to try and find it on the news I guess! I've never watched an inauguration (sp?) before (I'm pretty sure that watching The West Wing doesn't count lol) and never really been interested too, but I was really keen to watch him. Being in San Francisco for election day was really something else, and the atmosphere there that day was amazing.

I love watching his speeches.... I really hope he can do a great job


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sure it's on like MSNBC news or CNN news website.

It's strange because he's got this "fanclub" like going on and it's making it so similar to the Kennedys. I was an infant, but I have read and watched things about it and people were in love with John Kennedy. It's like that with Obama.

I think it's so strange that everyone is so aware of our government today. I know a few things but I couldn't tell you the names of most anyone in governments in other countries now. 

I DID hear that Prince Henry was caught again making racist comments.....


----------



## myheart (Jan 20, 2009)

I had to laugh at my girlfriend this past weekend...

She told me that her family is going on vacation to Florida this year, even though they don't really have the money, because they don't know how much worse the economy will get under Obama. They are going to live each day to the fullestdespite a liberal being president.

Sorry, but my first thought was, "Could the economy get much worse?," and, "Shouldn't we all live our lives to the fullest every day, anyhow?"

I just think that Obama may have the power of persuasion on his side, versus being a "yes man." After all, the president doesn't make laws and amendments alone....

myheart


----------



## pinksalamander (Jan 20, 2009)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> I DID hear that Prince Henry was caught again making racist comments.....



Haha yeah, silly idiot. If you're gonna say it, don't film it! (And also, side note, don't use your helibopter to land in your girlfriends garden either). 

Still I love it when they do things wrong. At least they are human.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2009)

Mouse_chalk, how was Frost/Nixon? It looks really interesting.

Myheart, my inlaws are the same way. Plus they totally think there will be a war now. I just thought, what about Bush's war? Oh that's right you still think the Iraq war was justified... I was holding a sign in a peace demonstration.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 20, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Mouse_chalk, how was Frost/Nixon? It looks really interesting.


I really loved it! Was totally glued to the whole thing. I have to admit to not knowing a whole lot about the interview beforehand so I can't really comment on the accuracy etc:embarrassed: but I liked it  We had free tickets too, which was a bonus!


----------



## myheart (Jan 20, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Myheart, my inlaws are the same way. Plus they totally think there will be a war now. I just thought, what about Bush's war? Oh that's right you still think the Iraq war was justified... I was holding a sign in a peace demonstration.


LOL... I wonder if the "republican" crowd realizes how much money the US owes other countries to finance Bush's war. The money has to come from some place....


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 20, 2009)

Ya I love Obama he's a cutie lol, I like him and his family, they aren't all fuddy-duddy like the Clintons and the Bushes. I heard he said he would come over here for a visit since he has Irish in him, hopefully he does I would go see him.

I taped all of his speech on my cam and put it on my computer so I can watch it when ever I want, my little brothers homework was to watch his inauguration on TV lol. There's also this 'Yes We Can' song constantly been played on the radio, get's really annoying.

There's more excitment about him being elected then our own president....


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 20, 2009)

I was at work today and they refuse to get us a television P), so I had to listen to the inauguration on my Zune over the radio. I had chills going all through my body when Obama spoke! I know he is going to do good for us and I have extreme faith in him to help us out. I love how he worries about our earth, as well.

I blasted my Zune radio so loud, just so every one in my room could hear it because most of them are extremely racist and didn't vote for Obama because of his skin color. I liked rubbing it in their faces by blasting my radio....hahaha. I made sure I announced to them when Obama was officially our president.

:biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Jan 20, 2009)

I was really excited about seeing it live today at school. But then the tvs wouldn't work. We coulddn't get it to stream so I couldn't watch it live. And the internet was too crowded and all.

I dont know when it will be on tonight but hopefully I will get to see it. I wanted to watch it lived soooo bad! :X


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 20, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> I was really excited about seeing it live today at school. But then the tvs wouldn't work. We coulddn't get it to stream so I couldn't watch it live. And the internet was too crowded and all.
> 
> I dont know when it will be on tonight but hopefully I will get to see it. I wanted to watch it lived soooo bad! :X


I was lucky here, his speech was on around 5pm, so I was home from school and all.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Bo B Bunny wrote:
> 
> 
> > I DID hear that Prince Henry was caught again making racist comments.....
> ...



Exactly LOL! They are nice young men I'm sure. It's just so funny when they get caught being themselves like that.

Also, I have to agree that I wouldn't think our economy will get worse because of Obama. Granted, we could end up in a Depression, but I think he will get us out of this mess....... eventually. 

That is part of the reason I wanted Hillary to run - she was in there when Bill had the budget balanced........ they are smart..... I just hope the Obama team does as well but not as ........ umm....... frisky? LOL


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 20, 2009)

God only knows when we will see a black/half black president here, the country people are really racist.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2009)

There's a lot of that here. I'm actually shocked that we have a black president before a woman.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 20, 2009)

We've had women presidents, our current one is a woman, Mary Mc Aleese, our presidents aren't really important here though, they just represent the country, our Taoiseach does most of the work.Country people here discrimate and are racist towards anyone who isn't anIrish person, even if they are white like from the USA or England. So it will be a long time.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Irishbunny, have you heard of the "Southern" Americans? Some of them are scary. They don't like you if you are from anywhere else, even the North. I'm not saying all of the people from the South are like that, but there seem to be a lot of them there. They are mixed throughout the country, though. There was a Nazi rally in Milwaukee (during Gay Pride Fest) outside of the fair grounds last summer. Some people just won't let go of their stupid differences.


----------



## BethM (Jan 20, 2009)

I work in a warehouse, and because I do a variety of things I have two work areas. My office has a computer, and I managed to find a little busy work to do in there so I could watch the swearing-in online. I don't have sound in there, so I listened to the NPR coverage on my Zune. 
(I'm not sure if internet use is monitored, so I hope I don't get in trouble for that! I was actually working while it was on, though.)

Every time I hear President Obama's (!) speech replayed, I got a little teary. Today was an amazing day! 


About Southerners......I lived in Savannah Georgia for a summer between high school and college. (Beautiful city.) There were lots and lots of really nice people, but every once in a while I would run across someone who wasn't all that nice. I worked for a cleaning service that cleaned houses on a private island community. ($$Million+ houses.) The owner didn't hire "fat people" because he said they were lazy, and he didn't hire "black people" because he said they would steal things from the houses. :X I quit working for him as soon as I could, I didn't want to be around "ignorant people" like him. What a jerk!
But the hate-mongers are everywhere. I went to a concert here in Kansas last year that was being protested by the Phelps family. (Not related to the swimmer!) They are the people who picket military funerals and tell the family members God is killing the soldiers because gay people are allowed in our military. I was actually quite amused to see them at the concert.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2009)

Kherrman- there was a Nazi rally during Pride Fest? Aw man! I totally missed out on heckling them! They really should let us know about these things ahead of time. I'd totally bring my dozen half-Asian cousins and find someone to pretend to be my girlfriend.

Today I was almost sad that I no longer live across the street from the KKK jerk. Seriously, he would blastbad country music with unspeakably violentracist lyrics all day long, and he livednext to a church!


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 20, 2009)

I honestly think that hate is everywhere, but people in the South are stereotyped for racism more that anyone else. My sister's husband is black and my 2 nieces are mixed. Never had any issues with racism until they moved to Cincinnati. There one of their neighbors refused to let their daughter play with the girls because they were black. Made me sick, I've never wanted to hurt someone so much in my life when I saw them cry because of the names they were called.

Funny thing happened to me in VT when I was visiting my best friend. I went into a gas station there and when I went to the counter to pay I spoke to him and this jerk looked me up and down and said "Where did you come from with that accent, Alabama!?" and started laughing like he told some hilarious joke. I said to him "You are missing teeth and you're wearing dirty overalls....you really have no room to make fun of me." Shut him up 

BethM, I lived in Savannah for 4 years and I loved it, but you are right about the "old money" people, they need to pull their heads out of the behinds. Everyone else that I met there was wonderful....quirky, but wonderful!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe Obama's presidency will "enlighten" some of these people. I know some are probably just too ignorant to be helped! 

There are good and bad in every race. Look at those bigwigs in the insurance bailouts who took lavish vacations and stuff with the money that could have helped their companies or at least given their employees a couple of more weeks of salary. That's not only bad but it's selfish and uncaring!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 21, 2009)

Love Obama! Watched him and First Lady Michelle all day and night, I just love him, they are so cool!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

The country people here aren't scary and wouldn't go as far as to kill someone because of where they are from and their race and usually wouldn't be rude to their faces but they would make nasty jokes about them.

I have heard about southerners in America being racist and I read the book 'Roll Of Thunder Hear My Cry' and the two books that follow that and in school we had to read 'To Kill A Mockingbird'. I wasn't going to say anything here in case there are people from the South here.

I've seen it on some films too, you know the KKK and all that.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, remember those kind of people (to kill a mockingbird, KKK) are extremist and not the norm. Although some people might be racist, they aren't going to kill someone. Still - even the racist people are slowly becoming less and less.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

Ya I know they are only a minority


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Kherrman- there was a Nazi rally during Pride Fest? Aw man! I totally missed out on heckling them! They really should let us know about these things ahead of time. I'd totally bring my dozen half-Asian cousins and find someone to pretend to be my girlfriend.


Yes, there was a Nazi rally at the 2008 Pridefest. They had the Milwaukee SWAT team and mounted police out there and everything. Best part - they were protecting the Nazi's! It was all over the radio prior to the rally, and that just-so-happened to be the day that Sean, Will & I were going. There were only about a dozen of them, if that. There were dozens of "queers", as the Nazi's were calling them, on the other side of the street having a rally of their own. I have pictures. I will have to post them later. 

There are some people in my family who hold onto little bits of racism. My grandpa got over it, but my mum still has a tiny bit towards African Americans. She loves Obama, but doesn't like the ones who will "steal your stereo". She grew up in Milwaukee during the race riots, and my grandpa was a fireman. She remembers him making homemade weapons in their basement to protect himself from the rioters. They would burn their own buildings down and then turn on the firemen for trying to put them out.  It's sad, really. My mum also remembers times in Milwaukee when you couldn't go out during the day because of the race riots. You could only go out to the store and such during certain times of the day and there were police and other serviceman out supervising. She was very young and it left a big impression. Like I said, she's no KKK member, but I can tell that she doesn't like to be the minority in a room.


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 21, 2009)

This was the first election that I was old enough to vote in. 



I personally voted for Obama to be preseident. I live about 30 minutes from D.C. but it was too crazy to actually go there. I watched it live at work.

It was such an exciting day for me and for us all


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree, there's good and bad people everywhere. Doesn't matter whether it's in a city, country, south, north, etc. 

I live in a fairly large city, where there is a high number of black and asian people. I've met some horribly racist people here! My ex-boyfriends (evil guy) parents and brother were incredibly racist, as was his uncle. His uncle used to joke about running black people down with his car and how he'd get 'extra' points for them :shock: But of course they'd always deny that they were racist 'it's just a joke' etc.... Why joke about it? It made me sick. I couldn't stand them. I refuse to associate with people like that. There's just no sense in it. :X


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 21, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Well darn. My satellite hookup wasn't working, I haven't watched tv for weeks. And the bunnies were out so I couldn't go in the computer room and watch. I'll just have to watch the videos later.:?
> 
> Oh, and GOBAMA!
> 
> ...




Hi Naturestee, :hugsquish:

Sorry to hear that you couldn't watch the excitement yesterday. I hope you were able to celebrate anyway. It's so great to see someone with intelligence in the Presidential seat, isn't it?! 

GOBAMA - Indeed!






I hope you and your babies are doing great!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jan 21, 2009)

I guess we've already had a female Prime Minister, that old 'Iron Lady' , but I doubt we will have a black Prime Minster for a long time, mainly because I just don't think there is a huge black population, I wouldn't say because of racism, just think that all of the candidates are most likely to be white...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 21, 2009)

I watched most of the parade, it was pretty cool.

We've had a few different female primeministers, we only just got a man back in power again at the last elections. Mathew was telling me he doesn't get all the excitement about Obama, I kinda can, but I also think way too much fuss has been made over his skin colour. To me, he's just a man, like all the other men before him.

He's got a lot of expectations put on his shoulders so I hope he does well.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 21, 2009)

Kherrman, my grandma (on the other side from the dozen half-Asian cousins) was racist too, which I didn't know till I heard her mention a second cousin of mine and how horrible it was that she was marrying "that black man." That just means she didn't get to know about my first boyfriend who was Hmong.

Carolyn- I'm racking up the vet bills but in all my babies are doing well! Have you seen Dora yet? She's my big spender- sickly baby I raised from an orphan. Spay next week, joy of joys.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I kinda can, but I also think way too much fuss has been made over his skin colour. To me, he's just a man, like all the other men before him.


Psst! He's not even black!  He's mulatto/biracial! His dad was from Africa and his mother was white. I think that a lot of people completely skip over the fact that he's 50/50! They just keep saying he's black! He's our guy, too!


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 21, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Psst! He's not even black!  He's mulatto/biracial! His dad is from Africa and his mother is white. I think that a lot of people completely skip over the fact that he's 50/50! They just keep saying he's black! He's our guy, too!


Don't you love how no one mentions that . His mom was a country girl from Kansas, but where's the history maker in that


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I kinda can, but I also think way too much fuss has been made over his skin colour. To me, he's just a man, like all the other men before him.
> ...


Ya that annoys me, he is half white too, as much white as he is black! He's also part Irish His ninth cousin in Ireland was on the TV the other day.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

Barack and Mommy


----------



## naturestee (Jan 21, 2009)

Look up pictures of Barack's maternal grandfather. He has the exact same face.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

Whitey or blackie grandfather?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I kinda can, but I also think way too much fuss has been made over his skin colour. To me, he's just a man, like all the other men before him.
> ...



In the USA, I think if you are like 1/8 black..... you are still listed as black for race. 

Makes me mad, but now they do include bi-racial as an option! 

Hillary is officially Sec. of State now. She was really pretty yesterday. I know a lot of people don't like her but I noticed how good she looked. She's a smart cookie too!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Personally, I like the Clintons. Sure, they lie and seem phony, but they're *politicians*. Isn't that what they're supposed to do? Sure, he got caught fooling around, but he just got caught doing what every other one has probably done. *shrug*


----------



## BethM (Jan 21, 2009)

> NZminilops wrote: I kinda can, but I also think way too much fuss has been made over his skin colour. To me, he's just a man, like all the other men before him.




I have been really amazed at how much people in other countries have paid so much attention to Obama's election. It's amazing to think that people in a different country would care so much. I guess US policies do have far-reaching consequences sometimes, but still.....amazing.

To me, he is "black," but not descended from slaves. Technically he's half African and half American.......Around where I live, it doesn't really matter where people are from so much, but more how they look, how you are treated depends more on how you look. Like, my husband is half Chinese and half white. But when people look at him, they only see Asian. (Well, some people think he's Native American, lol!)

I think the emphasis on his skin color will get less and less as time goes by, and I think it will be less important to younger people. But, it really is a historic time, since so much of the history of this country is tangled up with slavery and segregation. To the older generations, those who grew up during segregation, this is HUGE. Slaves built the White House, and the National Mall used to be a slave market. There are lots of people around who had to go to seperate schools or use seperate restrooms or water fountains from whites, and now to see someone who looks like them be elected President, well, it's huge.
I don't think it will be such a big deal down the road, as today's kids are growing up in a more integrated and accepting society. (It's not perfect, by any means, but it's better than it was.) Plus, they don't remember how bad things used to be here.

I'm just happy to see this country take a step closer to "....all men are created equal....."


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 21, 2009)

My husband always says you have to vote if you want to voice your opinion about the politicians in office.

So, I won't be saying anything about the politicians in office.

What I will be saying is how much I hated this election in our school system. They shut us down and shut us up! They didn't want us voicing our opinions in any way, shape or form. They didn't want us to post anything about either candidate. If you were going to do lessons about the election process, they better be just that...the process, and NOTHING else. Don't watch the debates! Don't discuss the issues! Everything we did was closely scrutinized so that we didn't say anything of substance to the students.

I threw my hands up and didn't do anything to do with the election at ALL in my classroom, which was a crime, as this is the first one many of them will remember at 8-10 years old.

Then, the process is done, and the candidate that the NEA (educational union) backed makes it into office. NOW everything is sent out about how much we're supposed to make hoopla in our classrooms about the election and watch the coverage and do all sorts of nonsense. They even sent emails asking what we were doing ahead of time so they could get local news crews out to our classrooms.

Well, pardon me, but FORGET THAT! You can't tie my hands at the beginning and then demand that I have something newsworthy going on in my classroom in the end!!!

They had the tv on during lunch for the students. My students had media that day and the media specialist had the tv on and did activities about the election. That's all they got. I couldn't stomach celebrating something my students didn't have all the facts on to begin with.

Call me a cynic if you will, but this whole process left a bad taste in my mouth for government run public schools.


----------



## BethM (Jan 21, 2009)

> > kherrmann3 wrote: Personally, I like the Clintons. Sure, they lie and seem phony, but they're politicians. Isn't that what they're supposed to do? Sure, he got caught fooling around, but he just got caught doing what every other one has probably done. *shrug*





I like the Clintons, too. They are both very smart people. 
Yes, many other presidents fooled around, (JFK, anyone?) Clinton just got caught, and, unfortunately, lied about it. I personally don't think it's anyone's business how he chooses to spend his free time. (For all I know, Bill and Hillary have an open marriage and both have other, um, interests. I may not approve of that, but they're adults and that's no one's business but theirs. 

Ok, sorry, I work with a few people who absolutely hate Bill Clinton, and that's the one thing they never fail to bring up, and won't let go of, and they never say anything else they don't like about him. To me, that's ridiculous.


----------



## BethM (Jan 21, 2009)

> Elf Mommy wrote: Well, pardon me, but FORGET THAT! You can't tie my hands at the beginning and then demand that I have something newsworthy going on in my classroom in the end!!!
> .....
> Call me a cynic if you will, but this whole process left a bad taste in my mouth for government run public schools.




Yeah, I agree with you. That really sucks what they did. Probably everyone on here already knows I'm all about fairness in schools, and that includes Current Events. 
This election was a big deal, and, in my opinion at least, critical discussion of the issues the nation is facing right now should have been part of curriculum when discussing the election, not just the process. 8-10 year-olds are old enough to talk about things like that.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 21, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Whitey or blackie grandfather?



Maternal grandfather= mother's father. Mother was white, from Kansas. Seriously, Obama looks just like him, more than most grandkids!

Elf Mommy, that's rotten. Kids should be allowed to learn this stuff without bias in school. My niece's high school had their own little election where they discussed some of the heavy-hitting themes. Considering high schoolers are only a few years away from voting I think all schools should do this. Of course many schools also don't teachhistory more recent than WWII...what do you mean you don't know about the Civil Rights Movementor the Iran-Contra scandal etc.? 

BethM- I rather liked Bill Clinton too. Hillary rubs me the wrong way although she does do good policies. Everyone will remember Bill Clinton for being a womanizing dog but IMO he did a good job with his actual work.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 21, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Whitey or blackie grandfather?
> ...


Oops I didn't see the maternal bit! I looked it up and I agree he does!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Bo B Bunny wrote:
> ...





Don't you mean Prince Harry?ha ha. Yeah, he's an idiot though. I mean, he also dressed up as a Nazi at a costume party a couple of years ago. I think he is the more 'wild' prince because he was never brought up to be King (as William will be...eventually!) I don't have a problem with him being a bit stupid and making mistakes, everyone does that, but I can't condone him making racist comments. I *hate *racism (and all types of prejudice), it's something that really grinds on me.:grumpy:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 24, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Personally, I like the Clintons. Sure, they lie and seem phony, but they're *politicians*. Isn't that what they're supposed to do? Sure, he got caught fooling around, but he just got caught doing what every other one has probably done. *shrug*




EXACTLY! and I was angry at him and embarassed, but looking back, I think about the fact he had our country financially really good! He balanced the budget!

YES, BTW HARRY...... Where did I get Henry!!!???


----------

